
Bing recommends Google - pchristensen
http://www.forevergeek.com/2009/08/bing_recommends_google/
======
MikeW
Google, Bing and Yahoo do not have themselves as the top hit for that query
either. Zoning in on Bing here and taking that as a recommendation is not
entirely fair. <http://www.bing.com/search?q=search+the+web> gives google
<http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=search+the+web> gives google
<http://www.google.com/search?q=search+the+web> gives yahoo

Everyone here knows it's perfectly possible to manipulate queries to all
engines to return top results for their rivals.

